

Entrepreneurs Fear More - elamadej
http://blog.elamadej.com/fear-more

======
charleshaanel
Neuro anatomy is responsible for fear. Understanding this has completely
changed my life (not a word of hyperbole here).

...About 2 months ago, I invested about 60-80 tangible labor hours into
understanding this. Why? Because of setting really 'big' goals that I knew
required doing things differently.

I compiled a list of experts in excel, went to youtube for lectures, went to
Amazon for books. I have a list if anyone's interested. A few: Check out these
videos and Audios by Dr. Robert Maurer, Dike Drummond, Dr. Glenn Livingston
and Dr. BJ Fogg and Neuro scientist turned startup founder Ryan Levesque:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQurEc7HRt0&list=UUU24alR...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQurEc7HRt0&list=UUU24alRcPQx8elRKltZWeVg)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWUDV6xJRPc>

<http://www.rocketmemory.com/articles/kaizen-mind-trick>

[http://www.payperclicksearchmarketing.com/obliterate-
procras...](http://www.payperclicksearchmarketing.com/obliterate-
procrastination-read-this-later/)

<http://www.tinyhabits.com>

Pass it along! The more fellow entrepreneurs understand that fear is not
weakness but a natural neurological reaction to change, the better off we will
all be.

In 1 month, I've been more productive than the past 10 months - and it's going
to stick too. (Grew my audience by 30%, found a business partner even though
I'd been through a few before, finished another project I had been "thinking"
about for 1 year - the list of results from putting the research into action
is too numerous to mention).

PS The Kaizen Way by Dr. Robert Maurer is one of the best, best, best books
ever showing how to avoid the procrastination that is created by the brain in
reaction to the amygdala's safeguards against change (i.e. fear).

~~~
MakeUsersWant
Could you please link to the content in text form? I'd rather to skip to the
meat than sit through an hour of video.

------
analyst74
There are two kinds of fearlessness: one that comes from ignorance, one that
comes from rational calculation of (feared) risk and (desired) reward.

Paraphrasing the author: understand your fears (the risks), but do not let
them stop you.

~~~
analyst74
On a second thought, however, this line of thinking overlooked a major problem
in real life -- that most of the fear comes from unknown.

By acknowledging that you do not know enough about a problem, the natural next
step is to do more research, which causes you to, well, research more and do
less.

On the other hand, a lot of successful entrepreneurs just embrace their
ignorance and go for it, they end up failing or succeeding much more quickly.

------
charleshaanel
@elamadej - I see you're into Polish startups. Looks interesting! I've got to
take a holiday to Gdansk, I hear it's splendid (must.work.harder. ;) )

~~~
elamadej
it is, Kraków is also awesome (railsberry.com and mmconf.com are in KRK if you
need a work excuse)

------
runarb
_I even have a tattoo on my wrist to look at when in doubt–a huge green “you
go girl!” dot._

For real? That sounds pretty cool :)

~~~
rmason
Rob Walling has a tattoo on his wrist that says, 'create' to motivate him.

Epic presentation by Rob Walling: <http://vimeo.com/26282954>

------
rdl
"Men who come out here should have no entrails."

------
Millennium
They certainly don't fear less. Being brave doesn't mean you aren't scared; it
means you ARE scared, but you do it anyway.

------
apl002
I loved this post. The fear management 101 can really be applied to all fears
and not just entrepreneurial related.

~~~
elamadej
Thanks, I also agree it's pretty universal (applies to skiing, dancing &
relationships too)

